# How to trim/care for amazon sword ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i have been looking for info on the internet to no avail. so i hope someone here can help. i would like to know where to trim my plant, and i have 1 bottom leaf that is almost black should i cut it of at the base of the leaf ? it is a decent size plant i got it with the black leaf and it seems to be growing fine. also i am a newbie at this so any tips welcome Thanks


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, just remove the leaf at the base...as long as you have healthy roots the plant will grow new leaves...keep in mind you don't want to remove leaves unless they are unhealthy or plant is too large.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, Thanks for the info. any other tips on caring for these guys or is that about it ?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

you could add some root tabs or Jobe's plants sticks to substrate as the swords are heavy root feeders. They don't require much light to grow.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok thanks for the tip, i will give it a try


----------

